# Goeie Dag Skirt



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Goeie Dag Skirt,

Hope you enjoy the time here by us and get help by any question.


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Karoojager said:


> Goeie Dag Skirt,
> 
> Hope you enjoy the time here by us and get help by any question.


Hallo Daar Karoojager

Thank you for the welcome and yes, I am sure I will get lots of interesting information from you guys - especially regarding who the best rugby team is  Have a good day


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Skirt said:


> Hallo Daar Karoojager
> 
> Thank you for the welcome and yes, I am sure I will get lots of interesting information from you guys - especially regarding who the best rugby team is  Have a good day


Bulle

What else


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sis Frank!

I can't believe you're trying to mislead Skirt in her first week on the forum!
With Rassie as the new coach it should be obvious...

*STORMERS* :wink:


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

ASG said:


> Sis Frank!
> 
> I can't believe you're trying to mislead Skirt in her first week on the forum!
> With Rassie as the new coach it should be obvious...
> ...


Mmmmm...... I tend to agree, think we can expect fireworks from the guys in black - sorry blue. Why the heck did they change the colour???


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

They're wearing BLUE???:mg:

I never got to see the game on Saturday so this is news to me.
Mmmmmm....I wonder if it's part of their new turn around strategy?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Sis Frank!
> 
> I can't believe you're trying to mislead Skirt in her first week on the forum!
> With Rassie as the new coach it should be obvious...
> ...


Hey Craig,

What are stormers ???
Is this a folk dance group from S.A. ??:zip:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

ASG said:


> Sis Frank!
> 
> I can't believe you're trying to mislead Skirt in her first week on the forum!
> With Rassie as the new coach it should be obvious...
> ...


Hey Boet,

Watch the Score board.....


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Skirt

ASG, you didn't miss anything, the Bulls taught the "capies" a lesson....


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hijack this " Rugby " thread, but at the link below you can see German soccer fans before the game begins. This is only a small tasting what you will see at the world champion ship 2010 in you country :mg:

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06102005.html


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

ASG said:


> They're wearing BLUE???:mg:
> 
> I never got to see the game on Saturday so this is news to me.
> Mmmmmm....I wonder if it's part of their new turn around strategy?


They changed last season already amidst a big hoo-ha. Must say I prefer the old kit. Big game on Saturday Stormers vs Sharks - my money is on the Stormers (as always) surely hope I can win some back this season :teeth:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

It just goes to show that I've been working more than I should.

I don't even know what's going on in sports anymore!!!:mg:

I'm sure the okes will fill me in at the AT convention huh?:wink:


----------

